# H: GK army W:cash today! everything dirt cheap!



## BrotherStern (Mar 13, 2012)

*Sold!*

SOLD thanks to mr sethis! thanks again mate!


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

Help this guy out! I bought some of his models this past week, legit seller, constant communication and easy to work with!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

If you ship to the UK I'll take it all.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Slightly suspicious of this guy now, please be advised that he has accepted the money I sent him but 5 days later has provided no tracking info for any parcel, and has not replied to PMs for the last 48 hours.

If it turns out he's been busy or whatever, fair enough, I'll withdraw the comment and edit this post, but until then be wary.


----------

